# When cars had class



## Pappy

In the 50s, it was so easy to tell what kind of car it was. On most cars now, I have to look at the emblem to see the maker.  
I rode in a lot of Hudsons before, but never in a 1950 convertible. The 51 Ford was a sweet car and my uncle had the convertible.


----------



## hollydolly

Wow Beauties....


I love vintage cars, I'll be back with some pictures I've taken at shows and museums...


----------



## Aunt Bea

When I was a kid my mother had an old worn out 55 Bel Air similar to this one.

What ever happened to two tone paint, roof gutters and side vent windows, I really miss those side vent windows.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Back in the 60s, I had this 55 Pontiac convertible in red and white.


----------



## Falcon

Pappy,  I had that same car for about 5 years,  Mine was  black over red.


----------



## Pappy

Not to clear as I had a reflection, but here is mine with a couple other of my cars.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## hollydolly

Lovely cars, the USA had the most beautiful cars in the 50's and 60's.... so many of the vintage car shows we got to , as well as British Vintage of course are American cars being shown...


Here are some I've taken..


----------



## hollydolly

Some Vintage buses....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

This yellow  pick-up is so nice I took a few photos of it...


----------



## Meanderer

That's more like it Holly....just paint it red and its good to go!


----------



## hollydolly

Meanderer said:


> That's more like it Holly....just paint it red and its good to go!



haha....a man after my own heart...


----------



## HiDesertHal

If you'e discussing class, and I mean REAL class, then there's no era like the 1930's that had it!

Nothing since 1937 could match the beautiful Duesenberg Phaeton!

It was also the fastest and most expensive car of its time.

Here's a 1931 Deusey, in Phaeton style:

Hal


----------



## NancyNGA

1956 Meteor Crown Victoria - Pretty


----------



## Falcon

Hey  HollyDolly,  Do you folks still drive on the wrong side of the street?   (Ha Ha)

You DO make some fantastic cars;  MGs  (Morris Garage),  Jags (Coventry)  +  several others.
(Can't think of their names.)


----------



## hollydolly

Yes falcon we do drive on the correct side of the street lol...and yes we used to make some spectacular cars, sadly most of them are now manufactured in Europe... and Asia 


if you scroll down to the bottom of this wiki page , you'll see where many are now manufactured outside of the uk 


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automotive_industry_in_the_United_Kingdom


----------



## Falcon

Thank you  HollyDolly. Interesting.


----------



## Meanderer

Tea time!


----------



## Falcon

Must be  4 o'clock  PM.  EVERYTHING  stops for tea.


----------



## Pappy

1937 Buick business coupe. My first car. Mine was green.


----------



## HiDesertHal

Pappy said:


> 1937 Buick business coupe. My first car. Mine was green.View attachment 45763



Well, at least you got a car with eight pistons in a row!

Hal


----------



## Meanderer

A Classy truck, Dude!


----------



## Meanderer

Kentucky son’s gift to dad is ‘57 Chevy for 57th birthday

57 Chevy on his 57th birthday a promise I made to my dad when I was 8 years old


----------



## Pappy

How about a classic Studebaker.....


----------



## hollydolly

Gorgeous!! They all look brand new....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

How about a 56 Caddy??


----------



## Meanderer

bobby freeman spirit of america rockin cadillac piano


----------



## oldman

I attend about 5-8 car shows a year. I also have a few thousand pictures of cars that I have taken over the years. Here is a picture of one of my favorite little trucks.


----------



## Pappy

Something about the 49,50 and 51 Fords made them my favorite. I guess it’s because I had a 49. Here’s a 50 and with those pipes I bet it sounds great.


----------



## Meanderer

"In 1950, Ford’s most expensive passenger car was the Custom Deluxe V-8 two-door station wagon: the “Country Squire.” Promoted by Ford as “The ‘Double Duty’ Dandy of them all!”, these versatile vehicles were similar in function to the modern minivan. With the rear seat removed and the center seat folded flat, the wagon provided more than 38 square feet of flat cargo and a half-ton carrying capacity"!


----------



## Pappy

A 1954 Chrysler New Yorker had some real class.


----------



## SifuPhil

Not in the same class as these other beauties, but I owned it, and to me it brings back some great memories ...


----------



## Pappy

wow...


----------



## Pappy

1951 Buick. Sharp car.


----------



## Meanderer

1958 Chevy Impala Convertible


----------



## Pappy

Just about the time I wanted to get one of these, I raised a family and drove junkers.


----------



## Meanderer

Have a wh*ee*ly nice Christmas!


----------



## Pappy

Always wanted a 56 Merc but then I got married.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

My newly acquired project






don't look at me like that, ol' paint
just thinking about the adventure causes a vacuum affect in my wallet

shopping for a small V8


----------



## NancyNGA

Ford Model "T"
(Winner of the trans-continental race from New York to Seattle, on display, Alaska Yukon Pacific Exposition, Seattle, June 1909) 
Looks like it had an oil leak problem.


----------



## Pappy

1954 Hudson Jetliner convertible.


----------



## Meanderer

Hudson Hornet coupe 1951


----------



## deesierra

SifuPhil said:


> Not in the same class as these other beauties, but I owned it, and to me it brings back some great memories ...
> 
> View attachment 45893


I also owned a TR6, a 1972, in the early 80's. What a fabulous vehicle! Good memories here too Phil.


----------



## Pappy

1950 Studebaker.....


----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## Meanderer

1955 Bambino 200


----------



## Pappy

Yugo Happy buyers. Nope, can’t find one.


----------



## Pappy

1950 Oldsmobile...Rocket 88...


----------



## Meanderer

My Classic Car Season 20 Episode 2 - Ron Berry's Cartoon Custom Creations


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

1960 Chevrolet Corvair


----------



## Pappy

These cars had one belt that twisted and turned every angle. When they broke, you were dead in the water.


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> These cars had one belt that twisted and turned every angle. When they broke, you were dead in the water.



Maybe...they are waiting...for the ....tow truck?


----------



## Meanderer

My Classic Car Season 21 Episode 5 - Ol' Marais River Run


----------



## Pappy

A couple of Packard fixer uppers......


----------



## Meanderer

*Packard....ask the man who owns one!*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

1956 Chevy Nomad


----------



## Pappy

39 Hudson pickup.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

1951 Henry J


----------



## Pappy

1950s Kaiser. Beautiful color.


----------



## Meanderer

*1950 Mercury Custom, aka the 'Harris Mercury'*


----------



## Pappy

1956 Chevy.....


----------



## Smiling Jane

This car sold for $250,000 at the auction where it was photographed.


----------



## C'est Moi

Meanderer said:


> 1956 Chevy Nomad





Wow.   I don't remember ever seeing a 2-door station wagon.


----------



## Pappy

1958 Packard. An end of an era for this brand.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Cartoon of a Classic 1957 Buick


----------



## oldman

When I graduated from college, my first engineering job was with GM in Cleveland on the west side. There was an R&D site out on Snow Road. There, we played around with designing different things that came down the pike from management above. I had the opportunity to travel to Detroit and Flint to tour some of the GM sites out there. I saw many fine automobiles, but I had already been a GM man. If I hadn't been a GM man before I went to Detroit, I would have been one when I left. However, I only stayed with GM just a few months, seven to be exact and then I left and went to DuPont and stayed there only two years. Engineering just wasn't for me. I had to do something adventuresome, so I became a pilot. 

I saw some very beautiful cars in Detroit, Flint and Livonia. I also toured the transmission plant in Saginaw. The Buick was a huge mass of metal. It took forever to get it rolling, but once it got underway, it was the best ride that I ever had in a car. My Dad was a Plymouth man. I remember his '54. What a crate. Even brand new, the thing rattled, but my Dad became deaf fighting in WWII and got sent home, so he never heard it and told me that I was hearing things. Boy, was he mad to him tell the story. He was a Corporal and was ready to be promoted, but he was so pissed that he went out and got drunk the night before he was to leave for the airport to fly home, missed the plane and then was demoted back to Private.


----------



## Pappy

We’ve had several Buick’s over the years. A 60 Blue station wagon to haul the kids around. Only problem was, it vapor locked every time I shut it off. The nicest was a 65 225 Electra 4 door sedan White with light blue interior. A boat and rode like being on a cloud.


----------



## Meanderer

1965 225 Buick Electra


----------



## Pappy

Close Jim, but mine was a four door.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Had this gas guzzler to haul the kids around before we got the Electra.


----------



## rgp

Pappy said:


> Had this gas guzzler to haul the kids around before we got the Electra.
> 
> View attachment 47893View attachment 47894




   Isn't that two different cars ?


----------



## Pappy

Yes, got them off the net. Here’s mine.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Falcon

YA'LL  CAN HAVE   the cars.   I want a date with that lady in white  leaning against the Corvair.    YUMMY !


----------



## Meanderer

Falcon said:


> YA'LL  CAN HAVE   the cars.   I want a date with that lady in white  leaning against the Corvair.    YUMMY !



Yer too late, John!




...a Rose in Corvair Heaven!


----------



## Falcon

The story of my life  Meanderer,    And a dollar short.


----------



## Meanderer

The Corvair: The Misunderstood, Revolutionary Chevy

1961 Chevrolet Corvair 95 Rampside


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

When life hands you a "lemon"....
*1941 willys hot rod muscle…*


----------



## Camper6

I will take the modern cars and fuel injection over those high maintenance older vehicles especially in winter. And 12 volt batteries instead of 6 volt batteries.

I can remember oil bath air cleaners and carburetors. Trying to start a car in below zero weather.  Aaarrghh!.  Nothing but trouble.


----------



## Meanderer

The Ten Least Classy Cars Money Can Buy


----------



## Pappy

Camper6 said:


> I will take the modern cars and fuel injection over those high maintenance older vehicles especially in winter. And 12 volt batteries instead of 6 volt batteries.
> 
> I can remember oil bath air cleaners and carburetors. Trying to start a car in below zero weather.  Aaarrghh!.  Nothing but trouble.



My first car, 37 Buick with a long 6 volt battery, would not ever start on cold mornings. I lived on a steep hill and that’s the only way I could get it started.


----------



## Pappy

Now this ones got me stumped. A 57-58 Ford Fairlane hardtop, but it’s not an American version. Beautiful car.


----------



## drifter

My, My Holly, what jewels!


----------



## Meanderer

*Brown 1957 Cadillac Eldorado Seville *


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

1947 Ford Super Deluxe  





Biff was driving a black 1946 Ford, with red interior, in BTTF


----------



## Seeker

cars at a family pick-nick in the hills of Tennessee


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> View attachment 48624


----------



## fmdog44

When the new cars were headed to the dealers they were covered so you could not see them. It was great rushing to the dealerships to see the new cars because they actually changed unlike today. My fist ride was a 57 Plymouth four-door, flathead six, three speed on the column. No radio, nothin' but me and my gal loved it as it took us everywhere.


----------



## Meanderer

1959 Cadillac


----------



## Ken N Tx

My first car 1955 Crown Victoria..
.


----------



## Pappy

56 Pontiac


----------



## john19485

got this in 1968 , while on leave, my first car was a 1948 Willis car , I brought for 25 dollars, at age nine , I used two pillows, I could see in between the stearing wheel to drive my mom to town


----------



## Pappy

1955 DeSoto.....


----------



## fmdog44

Ken N Tx said:


> My first car 1955 Crown Victoria..
> .
> View attachment 48686



One of the greatest Fords of all time. My neighbors had a pink and black one.


----------



## Meanderer

fmdog44 said:


> One of the greatest Fords of all time. My neighbors had a pink and black one.



They were good & plenty!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

71 Candy Apple Red Chevelle!


----------



## Pappy

1971 Buick Riviera jazzed up a bit.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

1975 Chevy Camaro


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> View attachment 48912



Pappy, is this the car driven by the Blue Hornet?nthego:


----------



## Pappy

Nice combination.....


----------



## Meanderer

Emerging in 1959, the original Austin Mini was an important, revolutionary car.


----------



## rgp

Pappy said:


> Now this ones got me stumped. A 57-58 Ford Fairlane hardtop, but it’s not an American version. Beautiful car.
> 
> View attachment 48361



 What's not "American" about it ?


----------



## Ken N Tx

rgp said:


> What's not "American" about it ?


Looks good to me..
.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

1958 FORD FAIRLANE 500 SKYLINER CONVERTIBLE SUPER RARE CAR . !


----------



## Meanderer

57' Chevy Bel air (drawn in charcoal)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## fmdog44

I just watched 2 hours of Mechum Auto auctions. To all that sold your cars in the 60's join me in a moment of weeping. They even had my 62 Catalina. This one was fire engine red with a four speed, dual quads. Oh, the agony.


----------



## Pappy

Love that show dog, but when I see some of the cars I’ve owned....sigh.


----------



## Ken N Tx

A different kind of Woody!!
.

.


----------



## Meanderer

1954 Mercury woody wagon


----------



## Pappy

I drove a woody like this to NY from CA in 1958. My wife, new baby and a dog.


----------



## Meanderer

The Duke Print by Bill Drysdale


----------



## Pappy

1956 Plymouth concept car.....


----------



## Widdle3

This is one of the most fun and beautiful threads on here.  Cars did have class back then.  My first car was a 54 Chevy Bel Air.  I named her The Turtle. She was green and white and looked like a turtle.  She was so beautiful to me. Big comfy seats.  I was so proud to park her in our driveway.  I learned how to drive in that car.  

Thanks for the fond memories.


----------



## Meanderer

Turtle Car


----------



## Pappy

Love this combo.....


----------



## Widdle3

Meanderer, LOL!  Too funny.  Thanks for the laugh.  I needed that.  Yep. That was my first car. She was a beauty.  Till this day I have a fondness for turtles and tortoises.  Thanks again!


----------



## oldman

Meanderer said:


> 1958 FORD FAIRLANE 500 SKYLINER CONVERTIBLE SUPER RARE CAR . !



This car was known as a hardtop convertible.


----------



## oldman

I don't know how many of you guys and gals have ever heard or seen the "Good Guys Car Show." They travel around the country and show some of the most beautiful cars in the world. Here is a YouTube video of the show that I went to in Columbus, Ohio last summer. This show was in Nashville, but they are basically the same as car builders follow the show around the country during the summer. You will be amazed at some of these beautiful vehicles. BTW, this is a weekend show and some of these vehicles are for sale, so if you go, don't forget your checkbook.


----------



## Pappy

Remember the Metropolitan by Nash?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Buy My Volvo


----------



## Meanderer

Old Classy Children´s Pedal Cars...Little Retronome


----------



## Pappy




----------



## JB in SC

My wife had a frame off restoration 1960 XK-150 Jaguar with an automatic transmission. Sold it in the mid 70's and an XK-120 roadster a few years ago. 

Yeah, they are pretty valuable when properly restored but you can buy a couple of new Accords for what it costs to maintain them over the course of 40 years. You better be a mechanic or have one sitting in the passenger seat.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## IKE

Corvette first year of production......1953.


----------



## Meanderer

CAUTION!


----------



## Meanderer

Teenagers and their first car (1950s).


----------



## fmdog44

I'd rather look at car pics than girlie pics and not because I'm older but because they are prettier.


----------



## fmdog44

*Big Daddy*


----------



## john19485

Well, people say that about a coffin, until they have to get in one ! 





fmdog44 said:


> I'd rather look at car pics than girlie pics and not because I'm older but because they are prettier.


----------



## Meanderer

Guy Durham 1938 Cadillac LaSalle Carved Panel hearse ...


----------



## Meanderer

Roy's 1964 Bonneville sold for $254,500, It was estimated to sell between 100 and 150 thousand dollars.


----------



## Pappy

Love those Fords in the fifties.


----------



## Meanderer

1972 Buick Riviera "Boattail"
"One of the last emblems of big honkin' postwar American design, before fuel crises and recession finally set to reining things in. Sometimes, a car that feels like a boat isn't such a bad idea, after all".


----------



## Meanderer

Rita Hayworth, posing with her 1947 Lincoln


----------



## Aunt Bea

A 1928 Franklin Airman made by the company as a gift for Charles A. Lindbergh and donated by Lindbergh to the Henry Ford Museum.

The engine in Lindbergh's famous plane was also made by the H.H. Franklin Manufacturing Company in Syracuse N.Y.


----------



## DGM

1957:  THE most beautiful cars of my lifetime!  Chevy, Ford, Studebaker Golden Hawk,  Mercedes Gull Wing coupe, Lincoln Mark II.  Chrysler products however were UGLY.


----------



## DGM

Pappy said:


> Now this ones got me stumped. A 57-58 Ford Fairlane hardtop, but it’s not an American version. Beautiful car.
> 
> View attachment 48361


 This IS a 58 Ford Hardtop Convertible (made in 57, 58 and 59)


----------



## RadishRose

Rutland  Credit: Tim Graham               

 Hannah Furness,  Royal Correspondent 
 
   29 July 2018 • 12:01am   



        As the cliche of car sales goes, it is already quite the offer: a rare vintage Rolls Royce, one careful owner.
 Factor in the enormous windows for maximum visibility, a pennant  holder and room for coat of arms of the door, then it is a vehicle that  could only be fit for a Queen.


 A 1950 Rolls-Royce Phantom IV State Landaulette, one of only 18 ever  made and used by the Royal Household for more than 40 years, is to be  sold at auction for up to £2 million.

https://www.inquisitr.com/5007288/q...uction-expected-to-sell-for-over-2-5-million/


----------



## Meanderer

Aston Martin 70 Years Book Review


----------



## Pappy

1953 Cadillac Ghia.....


----------



## Meanderer

Retro DIY Lawn Mowers Inspired by Classic Cars


----------



## Falcon

Ha  Ha      Wheel  pants.   Luv  'em !


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

In the 50s, this was my favorite car.


----------



## Falcon

IKE said:


> Corvette first year of production......1953.
> 
> View attachment 50704



Drove  a  brand  new  one,  just like this one,  from  Detroit  to  Santa Monica.  Fun  Fun!


----------



## fmdog44

DGM said:


> 1957:  THE most beautiful cars of my lifetime!  Chevy, Ford, Studebaker Golden Hawk,  Mercedes Gull Wing coupe, Lincoln Mark II.  Chrysler products however were UGLY.



Not so ugly 57 Chrysler 300


----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> View attachment 62478 In the 50s, this was my favorite car.


Mine was black and white..


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea

The last Packard left behind the largest abandoned factory in the world.

https://sometimes-interesting.com/2...ory-in-the-world-the-packard-factory-detroit/


----------



## fuzzybuddy

If I became a billionaire, I would restore my favorite car- a 1968 Chrysler Imperial. I had one. Of course it was used. In fact very used. You could land a plane on the hood. And you could  always fill up the gas tank. But I did love that car.


----------



## Nihil

I wouldn't mind this as a biodiesel hybrid.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## WhatInThe

Now a days most cars have to fit a design specification of the passenger compartment being a protective bowl or shell of sorts. Then gas mileage requirements have forced similar aerodynamic design. Minus the engine most cars are the same made by different companies.


----------



## squatting dog

Interesting approach to the bug. :holymoly::dunno:


----------



## squatting dog

Speaking of bugs... just because you can, doesn't mean you should. seems like a tough way to get 4 wheel drive.  
Here's the add......................

This is a Subaru Volkswagen Car Invention. It is a functioning vehicle. It has two engines, one in the front and one in the back. They both function. The asking price is $7,000 or best offer.


The front half is a 1985 Subaru GL 4 cylinders. The back end is a 1973 Volkswagen Beetle 4 cylinders.


----------



## Pappy

Not so sure about this one......


----------



## Nihil




----------

